# Time to let her go.......



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

2007 Audi Q7 Premium 4.2L with 94,750 on the odo. BC Racing Coilovers, tinted windows, full front end facelift including new grills and upgraded led turn assemblies, pipercross intakes, Unitronic Stg 1+ software, x pipe exhaust mod, monster mats, rear cargo cover, V12 TDI Pedlas, P3 Digital Vent Gauge, V1 Radar Detector Hardwired, Denison BT Adapter with USB connection point, V12 Polished 12V outlets, Full LED Conversion inside and out, and Silver Burlwood Trim Package. $18k


----------

